# Falla de amplificador conTDA2005



## gaston sj

Hola a todos mi pregunta es : hace poco compré un impreso para armar  un amplificador de 23 W y no me anduvo y le he buscado la falla es que cuando enciendo hace un ruido chchchchhrcrcrcrcrcrcrchrchrhcrhcrhchrchrhchrhhcrhchrhcrhchrhchrchrhchrhchrhchrhchrchrhc y se calienta el integrado que es un TDA2005 y lo hago andar con un transformador de 12 V por 3 Amperes , bueno y cuando  desconecto el transformador se escucha bien (amplificado como debe ser) pero dura unas cuantas centésimas de segundo solamente o sea anda con la carga de los capacitores de la fuente ¿ A alguien le a pasado eso alguna ves?¿ Cómo lo reparo? Y cómo no le encuentro la falla decidí armar uno de 12 W que funciona con 1 Ampere pero el transformador que compré es de 3 Amperes , ¿ Alguen sabe si se romperá si lo conecto con el transformador de 3 Amperes .... desde ya muchas gracias y un abrazo, saludos


----------



## Arnaldo Flores

Gaston creo que debes tener algún defecto en la soldadura de la placa o alguna conexión mal hecha, te recomiendo que le des una vuelta mas al armado con respecto al esquemático. 
  Con respecto a la corriente del segundo amplificador no debiera pasar nada recuerda que el circuito va a consumir solamente la corriente que necesita. (Que tenga el voltage que corresponda)


----------



## cuervokbza

Gastón:
Yo creo que el problema es el transformador, es nuevo??? o es medio viejo??? puede que las placas vibren y te generen ruido, prueba alimentar el circuito con otro transformador.......que sepas que anda bien.....
Nos vemos y espero que te ayude mi idea.......


----------



## chispas1

HOLA...
lo que tienes que hacer, es bajar el Datasheet del integrado en este caso el del TDA2005 y en este encontraras como conectarlo segun el fabricante, revisalo y comparalo con el que se iso, lo prinsipal para cualquier diseño es realizar unas buenas soldaduras.
para el otro caso es tener en cuenta que el voltaje que me suministra el transformador y despues de la rectificacion sea el apropiado para el funcionamiento, lo importante es que no sobrepase el valor segun el fabricante.


----------



## gecko_2321

Hola gente, soy nuevo por esos lados y comparto el problema de Gaston, es decir que los sintomas son los mismos pero con el integrado TDA 1510 AQ de Phillips. Pero en mi caso puedo hacerlo funcionar "puenteando" con el dedo la resistencia de 22 ohm´s inmediatamente anterior al pin 11(imagen del circuito: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/2266/dibujodn2.jpg), una ves que hago esto funciona perfectamente hasta que apago la fuente, cuando la vuelvo a prender tengo el mismo problema. No se cual es el problema y por ende como solucionarlo, si alguien tiene una respuesta se agradecera el aporte. Gracias


----------



## mauro tech

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos mi pregunta es : hace poco compre un impreso para armar  un amplificador de 23w y no me andubo y le he buscado la falla es que cuando enciendo hace un ruido chchchchhrcrcrcrcrcrcrchrchrhcrhcrhchrchrhchrhhcrhchrhcrhchrhchrchrhchrhchrhchrhchrchrhcy se calienta el integrado que es un tda 2005 y lo ago andar con un transformador de 12v por 3amperes bue y cuando  desconecto el transformador se escucha bien (amplificado como deve ser) pero dura unas cuantas centesimas de segundo solamente o sea anada con la carga de los capacitores de la fuente ¿ a alguien le a pasado eso alguna ves?¿omo lo reparo?y como no le encuentro la falla desidi armar uno de 12w que funciona con 1 amper pero el transformador que compre es de 3 amperes alguen sabe si se rompera si lo conecto con e trfo de 3 amperes .... desde ya muchas gracias y un abraso saludos


la falla debe estar en el transformador que te genera ruido debes uasr otro si aun persiste ensalla con filtros de mallor capasidad. encuanto lo de el amperaje no tienes ningun problema


----------



## pete77

hola, yo estuve averiguando esto del tda 2005, y el problema es que hay algunos tda que son mono y otros stereo 2005r creo y 2005s , quizas venga por ahi la cosa, saludos


----------



## skynetronics

gaston_sj concuerdo con la idea que han dado varios colegas, en cuanto al transformador, a mi parecer deberias dar un poco mas de información respecto a tu circuito...

Ejemplo: 

Transformador nuevo o usado?

Componentes nuevos o usados? (retirados de una placa)

Que componentes estas usando en tu circuito?

Tu amplificador es stereo o mono?

Por ultimo deberias enviar algun esquematico de tu circuito para apreciar mejor la presunta falla...

Espero que te haya servido la información...

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj

hola atodos el transformador es nuevo la placa la compre impesa de la aries (es una fabrica de circuitos impresos muy grande que casi nunca fallan los circuitos  de ellos)los componentes son nuevos eltda es es el 2005r y el amplificador es de 23 vatios mono y funciona con 2.8amperes y 12vcc  culquier duda preguntenme saludos y gracias por contestarme a todos 


gaston


----------



## skynetronics

Hola gaston...

Ahora que mencionas que tus componentes son nuevos me da la impresion que la falla la tienes en el armado o un falso contacto en la placa...

¿Existe la posibilidad de que puedas mandar alguna foto de tu amplificador? (De distintas vistas)

Trata de enviar algun esquematico para que sepamos como armaste el circuito...

Si pudieras enviar esa información lo mas probable es que encontremos una solucion a tu problema...

Comentabas que trataste de armar un amplificador de 12W, ¿le pusiste el transformador? ¿Te funcionó?

Saludos...


----------



## leo_mustaine

Hola Gaston, yo arme un amplificador con el integrado 2005 y tube el mismo problema que comentas y lo solucione mejorando la conexion del polo (-) ya que la pista del negativo del circuito impreso era muy fina asi que conecte un cable directamente del negativo de la fuente al pin 6 del integrado y wala!!! funciono a la perfección. 
Tambien deberias chequear la tensión de tu fuente que deberia rondar los 15 o 16V ya que si superas esta tensión el integrado se estropearía.

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj

hola a todos primer lugar no se como poner una foto si alguien sabe se lo agradeceria lo del transformador lo pense y loq ue ise fue conectarlo en los 12v de la pc que es bastante mas confiable que el transformador el amplificador funciona de 8 a 12vcc no se que mas contarles  les agradezco que mke aigan contestado ..... aa con la fuente de la pc funciona igual y el integrado se calinta una barbariadad yo creo que con esa tenperatura puede explotar literalmente y lo peor es que despues de eso alme uno de 8w y se escucha to distorcionado y parece embia corriente directa al parlante por que mientras mas le subo el volumen el parlante se muebe bruscamente hacia adelante es raro no ? y despues hise uno de 15w y se escuchaba con ruido parecia una ametralladora cuando le subia el volumen osea apapapapapappapapapapapappapapapapappaapapapppaaa es raro perono se como solucionarlo el de 15 es con dos tda 2002 le cabie todos los componentes ala placa y lo sigue haciendo 

si a alguien sabe por que susede eso y  me quiere ayudar se lo agradeceria

saludos  

gaston


----------



## gaston sj

hola atodos solucione el problema comprando una nueva pero sigo creyendo que los tda es lo mas berretita ke hay pero bue.... funciono muchas gracias a todos 


saludos gaston si alguien sabe algo o le a pasado algo con los tda que postee y lo podremos ayudar


----------



## frezamu

yo e tenido algunos problemas relacionados primero mide el voltaje de salida del Transf. y verifica que no supere un 25% del valor normal del trabajo del integrado en la pagina http://www.electronic-kits-and-projects.com/kit-files/datasheets/tda2005.pdf encontraras el pdf del 2005 otro es que el filtrado sea insuficiente, que la entrada de audio no la estés conectando bien, desconecta la entrada de audio y  prueba poniendo un resistencia de unos 47k conectada a la entrada contra tierra ojoo antes ( deja el filtro) del filtro de entrada si persiste el ruido el problema es del amplificador otra cosa que se me ocurre si tienes una batería de 12 voltios conéctalo a la batería si el problema se soluciona es error del la fuente de voltaje si no en algunas tiendas de electronica venden planos o esquenmas de equipos que utilizan ese tipo de integrado de salida pide un plano o esquematico que contenga ese ic y verifica que sea igual al circuito que tienes


----------



## ramocapo2002

le pusiste disipador al tda con pasta termica y eso para que disipe mejor el calor?


----------



## Eduardo ringler

Amigos del foro: arme un amplificador con un tda2005 en puente el cual produce unos chasquidos al subir el volumen ...he chaquedado el circuito 1000 veces . he navegado por el foro buscando antecedentes de problemas con este integrado.no encontrando respuesta
cambie la placa pensando tener problemas con ella .tambien intente con otra integrado y nada
La fuente es de 14 volts 4 amps .he probado con diferentes parlantes y diferentes fuentes de señale .El unico detalle es mi integrado que dice *tda 2005 *a secas sin m o t como indica el data 
¿Esta diferencia influira en el funcionamiento de la configuracion puente ?

Feliz año para todos los foreros


----------



## Fogonazo

En este post, se comenta un problema similar, leetelo, tal vez te sirva de ayuda

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16275.html


----------



## Eduardo ringler

Fogonazo te agradesco la respuesta...todo lo que indica el post ya lo vi ...seccion del conductor ,conexión de la alimentacion directo a los pines del IC . polaridad de los condensadores , filtros en la fuente.....disipador de calor 
pero no quiere nada con migo este amplificador.es mas las pistas de la placa las repase con soldadura aumentando su seccion teniendo en cuente que estos amplificador. consumen mucho
Tendra que ver com la letra M para configuracion puente 20 Watts ó t para estereo 10+10 watts


----------



## Fogonazo

OH !, entonces estas realmente complicado.

Que fuente estas usando ?

Pasame el link del esquema que has realizado


----------



## Eduardo ringler

La fuente  : Transformador 12 Volts 4 Amperes , puente rectificador de 25 Amp.  , condensador de 4700 uF 50 Volts + condensador de 100 nF
Utilice el circuito del Datasheet.


----------



## Fogonazo

Intenta lo siguiente: Colocar un capacitor de 4700 uF 25 V entre las patas 9 (+) y 6 (-) del integrado.
Verifica la polaridad de los electroliticos del circuito lo que en el esquema se como un rectangulito blanco es el positivo del electrolitico.


----------



## Eduardo ringler

Fogonazo . te cuento que ya solucione el problema (increible ) la resistencia R1 de 120K estaba desvalorizada media casi 1Mega. .....de las 10 resistencias de 120 K que compre
4 de ellas tenian el mismo problema y Merfi dice que tienes que instalarla....

Gracias por tu ayuda y pronta respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo

Reparacion: Rapida, eficiente y economica.

Me alegro!

Cuando yo me inicie, los componentes pasivos venian de valores inciertos, donde decia 100, podia ser de 120, 150, o cualquier cosa, pense que se habia solucionado, vamos a tener que volver a testear todo antes de colocarlo

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn

Hola...llego un poco tarde como siempre, pero queria comentar que me pasó algo parecido... hace unos cinco años compré una revista de electrónica que venia con dos impresos para armar dos amplificador con tda2005... hará cosa de 3 años los armé y no hacía nada de nada... salvo calentar el integrado... entonces asumí que me vendieron integrados truchos o que simplemente no funciona el cto. En la lista de componentes decía TDA2005M y el que me dieron en la casa de electrónica era TDA2005S... hay una sutil diferencia en el precio...

Hace un par de meses se me dió por buscar entre todos esos proyectos que descarté (en alguna caja lo encontré) y volví a probar... revisé el circuito una y otra vez... todo estaba en orden... por precaución lo alimenté con la batería de mi renolito... (12v/80a), por las dudas que se trate de filtraje o que el transformador no entregue suficiente corriente... el resultado fue audio distorsionado, muy distorsionado, un zumbido agudo y ese ruido de ametralladora que mencionan.

El audio lo ingresaba desde un mixer que funciona perfectamente bien... probé bajar el volumen desde el mixer para ver si estaba saturando la entrada... pero no era eso... probé conectar la entrada de audio a masa... pero nada... ahhhhhhhhhh la parlanteria que usé fue un baffle Gemini GSM1532 (woffer de 15", 3 tweeters y un driver de medios con divisor de frecuencias pasivo) de 160w/8ohms y lo llevaba de paseo (literalmente caminaba por toda la sala), cosa que no me pasa ni con la potencia de 175w jeje.

Ideas?


----------



## j02p22

no se a que se deba pero cada vez que conecto el amplificador a alto volumen se satura de inmediato y genera un ruido espantoso, tambien he descubierto que sucede principalmente cuando hay alta presencia de agudos.
mi pregunta es, como hago para que esto no suceda


----------



## DJ DRACO

lo construiste correctamente?, como indica el diagrama?, lo alimentas con 12 volts estables?
le colocaste un preamplificador de alta ganancia? el pcb lo realizaste vos?

te pregunto todo esto, pq todo esto afecta.

ademas: lo colocaste dentro de un chasis de metal? eso absorbe muchos ruidos.

otro tema, ese amplificador es stereo de unos 15 watts y funciona solo con 12 volts entonces a cierta potencia seguro q t va a distorcionar, yo he armado muchos de esos.

te paso el pcb mio ya q a mi me anduvieron muy bien todos, pero la distorcion estara presente a alta potencia.

este pcb funciona barbaro.

no tengo la parte de los componenetes, si no t das idea de como se colocan los demas elementos, invierte el diagrama y vas relacionanado las patitas del integrado con las del diagrama, y los vas dibujando.

saludos.

saludos.


----------



## anthony123

A mi me pasa un problema similar al que comenta el amigo Dj_Glenn..! Cuando subo el volumen de vez en cuando suena redistorcionado el sonido..! He revisado todo y nada: todo esta en orden..! Estoy usando el circuito (configuracion bridge) que aparece en el datasheet..!

La fuente que poseeo trabaja con los LM317T y tiene 2 capacitores de 4700 uF + un choke en serie a la salida..!

Pense que era el filtrado y coloque adicionalmente un cap de 10000 uF +100nF+470 uF y el problema continuaba..!

Estoy usando a la salida un bajito de 50W 4ohm..!

Ya descartado todo eso.. que creen que este pasando?


----------



## DJ DRACO

amigos, en las configuraciones puente de cualquier integrado he comprobado q es mentira, q el rendimiento, la eficiencia y la distorcion mejoran, incluso he llegado a comprobar que colocarlos en puente llega a quemar integrados. una vez con el tda2005 los puse en puente con retroalimentacion correcta y todo, y el sonido era diminuto y horrible.

usen amplificador mas grandes, pero no en bridge.


----------



## anthony123

Alguna recomendacion para alimentar un abajo de 30W 4ohm con una fuente de 4,5 amp y voltaje variable?


----------



## maxxx2009

hola : con respecto a la falla de el ruido de el booster de 23w con el tda2005  la cosa es simple 

debes sacar del circuito  los capacitores de 100mf de las patillas 7 y11 que son el boostrap de cada canal  y conecta las tres patillas 7,9y11 a los 12volts  y asunto arreglado suena como nunca lo has podido escuchar  funciona hasta con dos parlantes de 12" de 70watts  sin ningun problema

a y saca la resistencia de 120k  que va desde la pattilla 3 a la patilla 9que va a la alimentacion eso es todo

 el ic finciona probadoasi desde que  le puse musica a las motos con baul y  tiene un sonido bastande potente  .

espero que te sirva este consejito es   real y funciona a las mil maravillas chau!


----------



## kriztianxxx

Buenas, mi nombre es cristian y me asocie a esta pagina responderles que si anda el amplificador, con buena calidad de sonido y con buena potencia y para decirle a quien dijo que no andaba que no hable de mas.
Les voy a dar las soluciones de la mas probable a la menos probable.

El C.I TDA2005 tiene varios modelos. el TDA2005, TDA2005M, TDA2005S y el TDA2005R

*Primer: solucion usaste el ingrado que no debias (solo el TDA2005s es dual channel), los demas son para modo de puente o bridge tenes que usar dos ya sea M o R
*Segundo: el integrado consume mucho mas de lo que parece, si lo alimentabas con un transformadorr no daba la potencia que pedia.
*Tercero: El circuito nesecita una resistencia o mejor un potenciometro en la entrada de audio de 100k debido a que se sobreexita y hace que el sonido salga saturado.
*Cuarto: cuando se trata de sonido saturado puede tratarse de un capacitor mal polarizado, sobre todo en la entrada de audio.
*Quinto: La alimentacion no esta suficientemente filtrada si se trata de un transformador. Este circuito integrado esta fabricado para utilizarlo en un auto (Car Radio Amplifier) o con una fuente bien filtrada.
*Sexto: Se puede tratar de una mala soldadura que no haga contacto.

Bueno, ese sería me ranking de soluciones... el circuito funciona porque yo lo he armado como sale en el datasheet con el integrado correspondiente, suena fuerte y con calidad HIFI.

No es un integrado berreta, si queres mas potencia paga lo que vale.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Te corrijo un poco algunos puntos:



			
				kriztianxxx dijo:
			
		

> El C.I TDA2005 tiene varios modelos. el TDA2005, TDA2005M, TDA2005S y el TDA2005R



El TDA2005R es algo muy parecido a *TRUCHO*. Uno de los que he probado es precisamente este y tiene la R en el código del chip y también tiene el logo de ST, sin embargo no aparece en la página de ST ni siquiera como discontinuado.



			
				kriztianxxx dijo:
			
		

> *Primer: solucion usaste el ingrado que no debias (solo el TDA2005s es dual channel), los demas son para modo de puente o bridge tenes que usar dos ya sea M o R



Cualquier TDA2005 tiene dos amplificador iguales adentro. Yo he hecho amplificador simples y en puente con cualquiera de ellos y funcionan perfectamente. La unica diferencia es que el modelo M tiene el offset de salida apareado entre los amplificador, con lo cual el offset total en modo puente es bastante mas reducido. Con el R pasa lo mismo, si lográs que no oscile a 600KHz, y para eso hay que conectar un capacitor de 100uF entre la pata de alimentación y masa, bien cerca del chip (de todas formas, siempre es bueno poner ese capacitor, porque los otros a veces también oscilan).



			
				kriztianxxx dijo:
			
		

> *Segundo: el integrado consume mucho mas de lo que parece, si lo alimentabas con un transformador no daba la potencia que pedia.



El chip consume lo que tiene que consumir para la potencia que está entregando! Es un amplificador clase B estándar, así que no tiene cosas raras que lo hagan tener un consumo mayor que el calculado. Lo que sí tiene es una corriente de reposoun poco alta, de entre 40mA y 100mA dependiendo el tipo, la marca y la suerte.



			
				kriztianxxx dijo:
			
		

> *Tercero: El circuito necesita una resistencia o mejor un potenciometro en la entrada de audio de 100k debido a que se sobreexita y hace que el sonido salga saturado.



El problema real es que el amplificador estereo del datasheet tiene una ganancia de 50dB que es lo mismo que una ganancia de 365 (fijense las resistencias a la pata inversora y lo van a entender). Con esa bruta ganancia estan obligados a atenuar la señal de entrada para que el amplificador no sature. Por ejemplo, para maxima potencia de salida, suponiendo que esta alimentado con 14V, la *entrada maxima* debe ser de (12V/365)= *33mV*, así que si piensan mandarle un MP3 o un CD a la entrada, van a tener que atenuarla para bajarla a ese nivel.

*NOTA IMPORTANTE:* Te pido por favor que no seas agresivo en tus repuestas, ya que cualquiera acá tiene derecho de decir lo que le plazca sobre el chip. Si es bueno o malo es una cuestión que solo se puede saber haciéndolo funcionar y analizando los resultados. Pero por favor, no le pidas a la gente que se calle. Mejor dales resultados cuantificables.

Saludos!


----------



## dandany

Hola che tengo un problema yo tambien el mismo que el amigo pero el parlante se sale para afuera sin señal arme la placa tambien aries3027 lo malo de todo esto que si es una placa cualquiera la tiraria por ahi pero esun proyecto de la escuela que tiene que andar si o si  la arme todo bien capacitores bien polarizados todo todo bien agarre probe y sucede eso sin potenciometro y sin inyectar señal solo sale para afuera el parlante la plaqueta es identica a la del datasheet justo esta cosa nos hizo armar  y bueno si alguien me puede responder porque entra corriente continua al parlante se lo agradesco  saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dandany dijo:
			
		

> Hola che tengo un problema yo tambien el mismo que el amigo pero el parlante se sale para afuera sin señal arme la placa tambien aries3027 lo malo de todo esto que si es una placa cualquiera la tiraria por ahi pero esun proyecto de la escuela que tiene que andar si o si  la arme todo bien capacitores bien polarizados todo todo bien agarre probe y sucede eso sin potenciometro y sin inyectar señal solo sale para afuera el parlante la plaqueta es identica a la del datasheet justo esta cosa nos hizo armar  y bueno si alguien me puede responder porque entra corriente continua al parlante se lo agradesco  saludos



1- que configuración estas usando: estereo o puente?
2- Cuanto vale la tensión de CC que tenés a la salida? Estas seguro que es CC? Pusiste la entrada a masa antes de medir la salida?
3- Has revisado que todos los valores de los componentes de la plaqueta sean los que está en el datasheet?
4- Cual TDA2005 estás usando? Escribí COMPLETO el nombre que aparece en el chip.

Con eso podemos ver que puede ser, pero si has sacado la resistencia de 120K como alguien dice por ahí, mejor es que la pongas, por que es la que fija la simetría de la tensión de reposo.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Sumo a las pregundas de EZ:

Este bicho se alimenta con una fuente simple. Si no pusiste un condensador a la salida, tenés V/2 para divertirse con el parlante... Y se va a ir para afuera con ganas. Y con el puente, si lo conectaste mal también podés lograr lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## dandany

Buenas,puente estoy usando es el booster de 23w de aries aca abajo le paso el esquema
ST TDA2005
W00J0331AR
SINGAPORE
Ah y ya mire todo la placa tiene serigrafia cosa que no me puedo equivocar....ya medi todo todo  y cuando lo probe lo puse con una fuente de pc sin señal nada solo un parlante vieeeeejo y el amplificador y se metia para adentro el parlante invertia la polaridad del parlante y se movia para afuera


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dandany dijo:
			
		

> Buenas,puente estoy usando es el booster de 23w de aries aca abajo le paso el esquema
> ST TDA2005
> W00J0331AR
> SINGAPORE
> Ah y ya mire todo la placa tiene serigrafia cosa que no me puedo equivocar....ya medi todo todo  y cuando lo probe lo puse con una fuente de pc sin señal nada solo un parlante vieeeeejo y el amplificador y se metia para adentro el parlante invertia la polaridad del parlante y se movia para afuera



Bueno, *parece* que el TDA es de los buenos.
Si estas seguro que todos los componentes son los correctos, *vas a conectar el amplificador SIN PARLANTE* y vas a poner la entrada a masa. Con las salidas al aire y el tester en tensión CC, vas a medir la tensión entre cada salida y masa, y luego la tensión entre las dos salidas. Hacé esto con el disipador puesto en el TDA!!!
Luego vas a poner un capacitor de (tipo .22uF cerámico o poliester, pero el valor no importa tanto, puede ser menos o un poquito mas) en serie con la punta positiva del tester, ponés el tester para medir alterna y repetís lo mismo de arriba, siempre con la entrada a masa. Ojo con esta medida, por que es probable que tengas que poner el tester en AC escala de 20V máximo y tal vez menor.
Si te animás, medí la corriente que consume de la fuente.

Anotá todos los valores y ponelos acá, en orden y diciendo que medida es cada una.


----------



## dandany

Buenas,seria pongo la punta roja del tester en cualqueir salida poruqe no va a masa el parlante esta en puente el amplificador voy a ver y te cuento ahora dentor de un ratito de hacer la pruba saludos y gracias
Bueno me dio 0,37 maximo ente masa y un canal y en el otro me dio 4,07v todo esos valores en corriente continua otra cosa cuando desis la entrada a masa te referis puentear el positivo con masa no? alterna 0,00v


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dandany dijo:
			
		

> Buenas,seria pongo la punta roja del tester en cualqueir salida poruqe no va a masa el parlante esta en puente el amplificador voy a ver y te cuento ahora dentor de un ratito de hacer la pruba saludos y gracias



Ya sé que está en puente, no importa como la midas, a lo sumo te va a dar con el signo cambiado.



			
				dandany dijo:
			
		

> Bueno me dio 0,37 maximo ente masa y un canal y en el otro me dio 4,07v todo esos valores en corriente continua otra cosa cuando desis la entrada a masa te referis puentear el positivo con masa no? alterna 0,00v



Si, la entrada a masa...es eso...el conector de entrada de la plaqueta puenteado a masa con un cable.
La tensión que te debe dar cada canal respecto de masa es mas o menos la mitad de la tensión de alimentación que le estas poniendo. Ahí ya estamos mal, por que una te dá 0.4V y la otra 4 y monedas, y si es una fuente de PC debería darte alrededor de 6V. Así como lo tenés, te dan 3.6 volts sobre el parlante...y eso está mal. Fijate si no hay un corto entre las pistas con soldadura o alguna cosa así. Si está todo OK, esta palmado el integrado, pero yo nunca he conseguido quemar uno...todavía, así que me parece poco probable.

Que la alterna te dé 0V está OK por que el apmplificador no está oscilando...


----------



## maxxx2009

:evil:     repito 


sacando la resistensia de 120k de las patillas 3 y 9 del tda 2005 ya sea M o R   

Vale para los ics  falsificados (truchos) porque  de esta forma el c.i   se mantiene a temperatura aceptable te lo digo  pues 

siendo tecnico reparador y armador de audio  e tenido  esos mimos problemas  y esa es la solucion mas recomendable que encontre

ademas dura mas el integrado de audio de esta forma



saludos a todos y gracias por dejarme opinar bye bye!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

maxxx2009 dijo:
			
		

> :evil:     repito
> sacando la resistensia de 120k de las patillas 3 y 9 del tda 2005 ya sea M o R
> Vale para los ics  falsificados (truchos) porque  de esta forma el c.i   se mantiene a temperatura aceptable te lo digo  pues
> siendo tecnico reparador y armador de audio  e tenido  esos mimos problemas  y esa es la solucion mas recomendable que encontre



La resistencia de 120K no la debes quitar, y mas aún si está en modo bridge ya que esa resistencia garantiza que las tensiones de salida en reposo de cada amplificador sea la mitad de Vcc, y que la diferencia de esta tensión entre los dos amplificador sea mínima.

Es probable que quitándola, la temperatura en reposo sea un poco menor, pero no es una solución adecuada....y con esa resistencia en su lugar, el amplificador funciona perfectamente...así que la falla está en otra parte.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Amigos, tengo un pequeño problema con el famoso y muy utilizado por mi TDA2005...resulta que siempre lo usé en configuración stereo, y ahora lo quiero hacer en Bridge (puente) pero me doy cuenta al leer el datasheet que hay 3 TDA2005 y creo que sólo 1 de ellos sirve para el Bridge (BTL)

TDA2005S - stereo
TDA2005M - bridge!!!
TDA2005R - no termino de saber si puede o no ser bridge (es el único que consigo)!!!

saludos.


----------



## pipa09

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Amigos, tengo un pequeño problema con el famoso y muy utilizado por mi TDA2005...resulta que siempre lo usé en configuración stereo, y ahora lo quiero hacer en Bridge (puente) pero me doy cuenta al leer el datasheet que hay 3 TDA2005 y creo que sólo 1 de ellos sirve para el Bridge (BTL)
> 
> TDA2005S - stereo
> TDA2005M - bridge!!!
> TDA2005R - no termino de saber si puede o no ser bridge (es el único que consigo)!!!
> 
> saludos.


 

Tenia entendido que el 2005M es para Bridge y el 2005S para estereo, aunque recuerdo haber visto un circuito armado ( y funcionando en una moto) con el 2005M y se podia seleccionar las dos configuraciones!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Barbaro, eso lo sè, pero mi pregunta era sobre el TDA2005R...igualmente soy un electronico con algo de experiencia, y con muchas ganas de quemar cosas...entonces y como el circuito ya estaba hecho, solo coloque el TDA2005R y lo probé...

por suerte para todos funcionó muy bien el bridge, y tiene muy buena potencia tanto a 6V como a 12V...

basicamente y en respuesta al primer post del hilo...lo del ruido del church church...y el parlante que se sacude todo, es debido al uso de transformador para alimentar el circuito...

esos integrados se usan fundamentalmente para autos y motos, por ende el buen funcionamiento lo dan con baterias...lo comprobé hoy mismo...


----------



## SA7AN

Yo arme todas las versiones de este ampi, tanto estereo como mono. intercambiando integrados sin tener problemas, tanto "S" como "M" y "R" actualmente solo consigo el "R" pero no me molesta, ya que todos me funcionan a la perfeccion tal y como pude comprobarlo.
En caunto al ruido, y al parlante que se sacude es un problema de filtrado de fuente, imagino que el problema de temperatura en reposo podria ser causado por lo mismo solo en menor intensidad, aunque es solo una suposicion...
Yo arme la fuente con transformador y un capacitor de 2200uf en la funte y despues otro de 2200uf en la entrada de fuente de cada ampli (para la version de 20W btl). No recuerdo haber tenido problemas de filtrado en la version estereo. pero supongo que es porque solo usaba un integrado en lugar de dos, y era suficiente con un cap de 2200uf que es lo que acostumbro utilizar en las fuentes.


----------



## franc0

usen este amplificador en bridge usa un tda2005  yo lo hago hace nucho tiempo y funciona correctamente con un potenciomentro de 50k en la entrada, pero suena mucho mejor si ponen un pre amplificador 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/355674/ _este es el link


----------



## aug14

Holoa gente, bueno el tema es el siguiente, yo tengo un amplificador de 20+20 con un amplificador TDA2005 en cada parte, aver si me explico, son dos igualitos de 20W, los dos estan conectados a la misma fuente, pero hay uno que funciona y el otro me hace un ruido como chrryyy asi y cuando muevo la plaqueta el ruido cambia o se hace mas fuerte, y por ahi se escucha muy debil lo que por el otro canal sale perfectamente, si no me explique bien diganme. Muchas gracias.

la duda es que quiero saber si peude ser el TDA y tengo que cambiarlo o no.


----------



## arrivaellobo

Pfff empezamos como siempre. Desconecta la placa que te da problemas y revisala mil veces, polaridad de componentes, soldaduras frias, pistas sin continuidad, cortocircuitos, etc. Despues, si sigue mal la cosa, es bastante probable que el culpable sea el TDA. Para comprobarlo, saca el de la placa que funciona y cambialo al lugar del que no funciona.
Un saludo


----------



## aug14

antes andaba diez puntos el circuito entero el tema es q se debe haber golpeado proque lo guarde, fue lo cambio


----------



## DOSMETROS

Soldadura fria o mal hecha , plaqueta rajada . . .  porque al moverlo cambia el ruido , o al moverlo tocas algo con los dedos . . . o el integrado !


----------



## mauu

no generalmente eso pasa por mal uniones de masa entre los dos circuitos, para comprobar esto desconecta un amplificador y probalo solo y despues el otro solo. Y si andan bien separados es un problema de masas, a mi amigo le paso con un TDA 2003.
Si es este el problema despues te digo cmo arreglarlo


----------



## oscar1102

Arme hace poco un amplificador con el tda2005. Al impreso lo saque de la revista saber electronica. Al conectar la alimentacion suena un ruido fuerte y molesto en los parlante, pero al conectar el ampli al celular o la pc este desaparece y anda todo bien. Como podria eliminar el rudio
 Dejo el pdf del articulo


----------



## SERGIOD

subete algunas imagenes de todo


----------



## salandrometal

hermanos, amigos, camaradas, etc
tengo un problema, necesito saber con que resistencia varia la ganancia el amplificador que esta en la 3ra pagina del datasheet(el que esta en puente) http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1451.pdf
tengo el presentimiento de que pueden ser o R4 o R3, por favor ayudenme que lo preciso para el jueves, muchas gracias


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

estas en lo cierto es la R3  2k


----------



## salandrometal

gracias loco, un abrazo


----------



## luisval22

APLIFICADOR 10W+10Wrms TDA2005​
OK señores de Foros de Electronica, el post que hoy les traigo tiene que ver con el circuito integrado tda2005 y sus terminaciones m,s y r.

Este post va para aquellos que han armado este circuito y les ha presentado fallas de ruido, baja potencia o fidelidad pesima(charcharoso) de este sencillo pero potente(en comparacion al precio y cantidad de componentes usados) amplificador.

Acontinuacion miremos su datasheet y anotaremos los componetes utilizados:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/25037/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA2005.html 





bueno este es el circuito que nos interesa y como veran le he adaptado una modificacion partiendo del original para eliminar algunos problemas de ruido

Las modificaciones hechas al circuito original son:

1 capacitor de 100uf 25vcd electrolitico
un poteciometro de 50kohmios de 2 canales
resistencias r3 y r5 de 3.3 ohmios

Yo monte este circuito, la primera vez me dio senda quebrada de cabeza pues a los 2 o 3 minutos de funcionar se le metia un ruido oscilante que iba asendiendo hasta solo escucharse el, luego de revisar y revisar el circuito y alimentarlo con otra fuente el ruido paso a ser menos molesto pero siempre audible, despues de buscar en foros sobre posibles soluciones,nunca encontre teoria o post relacionada o por lo menos que dieran una informacion valida y eficaz sobre como resolver este problema.
Despues de esto vino la resignacion, decidido ha hacerlo andar me puse manos a la obra y empece a aplicar teorias y practicas de ensayo y error dando con unos resultado exelentes que acontinuacion mencionare:

el capacitor de 100uf electrolitico paralelo al de 0.1uf de poliester o ceramico, este hace la funcion de acoplamientos pues resulta ser que el ruido de alguna manera se filtra por la masa del circuito he probado variar estos valores desde 10uf hasta 470uf obteniendo resultados similares con muy poca diferencia pero deje el de 100 pues fue el valor que mejor me parecio
en muchos otros post he visto que a  r3 y r5 le dan erroneamente el valor de 33ohmios afectando claramente en la ganancia del amplificador pues aplicando un poco de teoria he encontrado que r2 y r3 controlan la ganacia del amp ope esa salida y r4 y r5 lo hacen para la otra salida de audio
aplicando formula y dandole el valor de 33 ohmios a r3 y r5 obtenemos(no tan exacto) que 1200/33=36 lo cual seria la ganacia en cambio con un valor de 3.3 ohmios obtendremos 1200/3.3=363 claro esta la gran diferencia
Aclaro ustedes podran variar como deseen estos valores pero tengan cuidado pues el amplificador tiene sus limites y forzarlo demasido podra llevar a la destruccion del mismo

 
debido a la gran ganacia es necesario un potenciometro de 50k para correctamente atenuar la señal
De fuente de voltaje utilice un cargador de una impresora dañada que en su salida me entrega 15.6vcd con una corriente maxima de 1.7Amp la cual anda bien y no me ha presentado ningun problema de recalentamiento.

por el momento esto sera todo dentro unas horas subo las imagenes del mio para que miren las modificaciones que le he hecho.

aqui estan:




este es el sistema completo de altavoces que levanto en total y falta uno de medios que no aparece en la imagen como podran ver hay un parlante para bajos y este amplificador lo levanta sin ningun tipo de problemas, aclaro este no es mi proyecto terminado solo mido la capacidad que tienen y hasta donde se le pueden exigir, hasta el momento con las modificaciones hechas ha estado encendido 3 dias seguidos y un total de 18horas intercaladas de 6h +6h+6h ha su maximo volumen y no han presentado problemas.





este es la distribucion interna aqui hacen falta el circuito del TDA7386, el disipador con su cooler que quedan exactitos en ese espacio





Este es mi sistema de controles de audio un de izquierda a derecha: Boton de encendido apagado,potencimetro de 2 canales que vere como lo adapto para hacerlo de 4 y asi conectarlo al TDA7386,potencimetro de 50k un canal para el parlante del centro el cual ira a una salida del tda2005 y finalmente un potencimetro de un canal 50k para controlar la salida de audio al bajo. 





Aqui esta ya montado mi amplificador hay ciertos valores modificados como podran ver





esta es la placa por bajo, la queme utilizando acido nitrico y utilizando el metodo del barniz de uñas para las damas el cual es muy tedioso pero efectivo, aqui podran ver que salen 2 capasitores de 1000uf  pues bien fue que no encontre de 2200uf y tuve que poner 2 en paralelo de 1000uf para obtener el valor aproximado,la diferencia no se noto hasta cuando le conecte los bajos





este es un 7808 utilizado para alimentar funciones extra como el cooler y los leds como de señalizacion y audioritmicos.















aqui las salidas de audio un poco de mala calidad pero luego se las cambiare




aqui esta la fuente utilizada y tambien el conector jack utilizado para introducir la señal de audio desde un reproductor o cualquier otro disopsitivo







este es un pequeño adelanto del otro amplificador




Cuando lo termine de armar todo comleto y resuelva unos problemitas con el mute de este amplificador os actualizare ok.


bueno por el momento es todo, espero que este post sea de gran ayuda o que los inspire ha hacerce uno propioy recuerden que nada cuasta intentarlo soy de Honduras y aqui me he gastado unos lps500 que son algo asi como 26 dolares relativamente barato para la experiencia que podras disfrutar. 

Cualquier duda o sugerencia bienvenida sera


----------



## Flemming

Buenas,
  Estoy aprendiendo electronica por mi cuenta y me dio por hacer un megafono aprovechando un parlante de sirena de alarma con bobina de 8 ohms.
  Hice el pre de la pagina de pabin y le puse un electret que tenia:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm
  Hice el amplificador bridged con TDA 2005 tal como lo dice el datasheet e interconecte ambos, y los alimente con una fuente de 9v.

  Me hizo un ruido intenso mas bien constante y agudo aunque tiende a variar la frecuencia sin razon aparente, pero si hablo en el microfono se escucha la voz en el parlante (no se oye fuerte como esperaba). Le desconecte el parlante para analizar un poco las salidas de cada circuito. A la salida del pre me da -6v, y a la salida del amplificador me da 3.75v de continua (segun el tester). Al hacer ruido intenso frente al microfono veo que el voltaje baja a 3.15v. Enseguida supuse que esto castigaria el parlante ya que en estado de reposo (sin hablar en el mic) yo esperaria que no hubiera tension.
  Lo que me parece raro y no entiendo es por qué el voltage medio de salida es 5v. Los circuitos estan armados exactamente como lo dicen los diagramas citados.
  Me pueden dar un poco de orientacion en esto? Me gustaria comprender que esta pasando y hacerlo funcionar bien, sin el ruido cuyo origen desconozco, y con la potencia adecuada.

  Gracias de antemano,
  Atte,
Flemming


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ La etapa de salida sola sin el pre que hacía ?

Si tenés contínua en la salida de parlantes algo está mal.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No necesariamente mal, por que los TDA2005 trabajan con fuente de simple polaridad, y en "reposo" deberías tener 1/2Vcc a la salida. Por eso si la aplicación es estéreo hay que poner capacitores de salida, pero si es BTL no es necesario, por que tiene 1/2Vcc de cada lado del puente... o sea, 0V sobre el parlante.
Hay que probarlo sin el pre, por que los circuitos de Pablín son poco menos que un desastre... o la otra puede ser que el TDA2005 sea TRUCHO, que es algo muuuuy común que suceda.


----------



## Flemming

Les cuento lo que hice: Desconecté el pre, y la salida del amp me da exactamente 2.88v, y el ruido desaparece. Al desconectarlo lo deje libre, es decir, no lo puse a tierra ni nada.
La aplicacion en este caso es Mono ya que quiero hacer un megafono, por eso elegi la configuracion Bridged de 20w para este integrado y arme el circuito del datasheet.
No se si sera trucho, capaz que si, yo se los compro a una casa donde ya compre otros modelos de TDA y hasta ahora me funcionaron bien. Es la primera vez que armo algo con el TDA 2005.
El pre lo habia probado antes con un amp armado con LM386 con el que tambien tenia el problema de la salida que se mantenia en algo asi como 6v alimentandolo con 12, entonces lo que habia hecho era un divisor de tension que me daba 6, y conectaba el parlante ahi y a la salida del amp, pero era tan baja la potencia que no me sirvio para nada.
Alguna idea mas con estos datos extra? Realmente me gustaria entender lo que esta pasando por que creo que voy a aprender cosas muy valiosas. Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Flemming dijo:


> Alguna idea mas con estos datos extra? Realmente me gustaria entender lo que esta pasando por que creo que voy a aprender cosas muy valiosas. Gracias!


Sep...lo primero es eliminar ese preamplificador de micrófono y probar el ampli de la siguiente forma:
1. Pones la entrada a masa.
2. Ponés el tester entre ambas salidas al parlante y medís ls tensión CONTINUA que te dá: debe estar, como mucho, sobre 0.1V o menos.
3. Si se cumple eso, todo OK. Si no es así, o tenés mal el PCB o tenés mal el chip.
4. Si todo va bien, recién conectas un pre NUEVO (no usés el de Pablín...en el foro hay varios que van OK) y ahora probamos el micrófono. Pero antes d eprobar el mic, volvé a escribir acá que sucedió.


----------



## mcrven

Flemming dijo:


> Buenas,
> ...
> Me hizo un ruido intenso mas bien constante y agudo aunque tiende a variar la frecuencia sin razon aparente, pero si hablo en el microfono se escucha la voz en el parlante (no se oye fuerte como esperaba). ...
> Gracias de antemano,
> Atte,
> Flemming



Parece que se está retroalimentando en positivo a través del micrófono.

Prueba sin el micrófono conectado y comenta resultados.


----------



## Flemming

Hola chicos. La medicion sin pre y con entrada a tierra me dio 3.5v... el PCB creo haberlo hecho igual que en el datasheet asi que debio haberse arruinado el TDA. Ahora la pregunta: Puede ser que ese pre me haya arruinado el chip? Por las dudas no voy a hacer mas nada de pablin, voy a ver si encuentro un pre para electret aqui en el foro. Alguno que me recomienden especialmente para mi megafono?
Gracias ezavalla por explicarme como se prueba el pre, ahora cada vez que arme uno puedo saber si esta bien usando la misma tecnica.


----------



## DOSMETROS

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si tenés contínua en la salida de parlantes algo está mal.


 


ezavalla dijo:


> No necesariamente mal, por que los TDA2005 trabajan con fuente de simple polaridad, y en "reposo" deberías tener 1/2Vcc a la salida


 
Al ser BTL-bridge-puente me refería a que no tuviera tensión *en la salida de parlantes* , o sea *entre los dos cables que van al parlante* .

Si medís de masa a uno y de masa al otro , ambas tensiones tienen que ser idénticas , milivolts más milivolts menos 

Saludos !


----------



## kenker55

Hola luisval22. Un saludo. Hace unos días arme un par de estos amplificadores TDA2005 stereo y funcionan muy bien tomando en cuenta lo que cuestan, los uso para conectarlos al portátil o al celular. Sólo tengo una duda: No hay peligro de dañar la salida de la computadora o el celular? sucede que se bastante poco de electrónica y no se que carga presenten para la salida de audio del reproductor.
 Por cierto. por alguna razón no es posible ver las imagenes


----------



## kadaver

para nada tiene por que afectar a los aparatos que dices , eso si , ponlos en un disipador para que no sufran por la temperatura .

saludos


----------



## kenker55

Ok gracias Kadaver. Es que ahora me ha dado por repartir amplificadores entre mis sobrinos y no quiero que me vayan a reclamar. Ahora lo haré con mas confiaza jaja
 Un abrazo y muchas gracias


----------



## luisval22

ok Kenker55 me disculpo por la imágenes lo mas seguro ya fueron borradas(en cualquier momento tomo nuevas fotos y las vuelvo a subir), en cuanto a lo que dices no hay ningún problema yo uso este casi a diario y nunca me ha fallado es mas hice algunas modificaciones que pronto podréis ver hasta luego y a ver cuando tengo un poco de tiempo libre para arreglar esto


----------



## pilulay

saludos, les cuento que arme el tda2005 en modo bridge, tal como sale en el datasheet, y me funciona de maravilla, el problema me vino cuando quise ponerle un potenciometro de 100k a la entrada, ya que en el datasheet aparece el diagrama sin potenciometro. 
lo conecte como aparece en un diagrama que encontre en internet que adjunto, y pasa lo siguiente:
al estar el volumen al minimo no se oye nada, y al ir subiendo el volumen se escucha un zumbido feo como cuando uno toca los pines del tda con los dedos, y a medida que se va subiendo el volumen el zumbido va desapareciendo y cuando llega al maximo volumen el zumbido no se escucha. es muy raro, probe con otros potenciometros y cambiando el condensador de la entrada (2,2uF) por otros de diferente valor y pasa lo mismo, tambien probe poniendo el condensador antes que el potenciometro y pasa lo mismo, asi q no se que puede ser, les agradeceria mucho que me ayuden porfa,
de antemano muchas gracias 

lo mas raro es que al estar funcionando sin potenciometro funciona perfectamente, ah y un detalle: al encender el amplificador y no haber nada conectado a la entrada se escucha el mismo zumbido pero fuertisimo, y al conectar algo el zumbido se quita. es normal eso?


----------



## zopilote

Solo es un bucle de masa, trata de romperlo, primeramente aleja el transformador de tu amplificador, lo segundo es cortar esa enorme zona de gnd que rodea al integrado, y lo tercero es que cambies de lugar de soldado de la tierra, emplea un cable mas grueso o dos unidos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Agrego a eso que aisles el integrado del disipador .

Me parece demasiado 100 k , quizas 22 k es mejor

Ponele masa al metal del potenciometro


----------



## pilulay

ok, voy a probar con lo que me dicen y mañana les cuento, eso que me dices de aislar el disipador, hmmm te refieres a que ponga algun material entre el integrado y el disipador?? o simplemente que no lo conecte a nada? porque en el datasheet dice qUE hay que conectarlo a tierra...
gracias por responder!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , aislas el integrado del disipador (mica , grasa siliconada y birola plástica en el tornillo) , y luego conectás el disipador a masa.

Saludos !


----------



## pilulay

hola denuevo, no habia respondido porque he estado muy ocupado, bueno revisé nuevamente el amplificador, le conecte un pote de 150k y para mi sorpresa, por arte de magia el zumbido desaparecio, pero me salio otro problema  el pote de 150k no era suficiente para atenuar completamente la señal, solo se bajaba un poco el volumen, cosa que me parecio muy rara porque como decia el amigo dos metros, 100k ya es mucho y peor aun 150. 
que no sea suficiente para atenuar toda la señal me parecio muy raro, asi que finalmente tome una resistencia de 1 MEGA !!! y ni aun esta fue capaz de atenuar completamente la señal de un vil mp3 de bolsillo, asi que con todo esto me queda claro que es un error de armado, porque lo arme con una plaquita de estas que vienen perforadas y uní los componentes con cables (trabajo muy mediocre), asi que estoy haciendo el circuito en el pcb wizard para hacerlo de una manera mas "profesional"...

gracias por haberme ayudado!! saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algo está mal conectado en el potenciómetro . . . ¿ tiene una pata a masa ? 

Cargá al MP3 con una resistencia de unos 330 Ohms , como si fuera el auricular


----------



## pilulay

si si tenia una pata a tierra, pero como me di cuenta que da muchos problemas, decidí hacerlo de nuevo en pcb y no con cables, asi que ahi les cuento como me fue, saludos y gracias!!


----------



## pilulay

hola de nuevo, les cuento que arme de nuevo el ampli en una PCB y funciono a la perfección!!! 
se soluciono lo del volumen, sin ningun zumbido ni nada...

... quedé feliz con mi ampli de 20 Watts!! como niño con juguete nuevo 

gracias a todos, en especial al amigo dos metros por su interes en ayudar. 

una ultima consulta: que se le puede echar a la pcb para prevenir la corrosión y que no quede el cobre al aire libre??? 
eso verde con que pintan las pcb de fabrica lo venden?? o existe algo parecido??


----------



## DOSMETROS

De nada che !

Usaban tinta de marcador indeleble verde


----------



## DJMota

pilulay dijo:


> eso verde con que pintan las pcb de fabrica lo venden?? o existe algo parecido??


Se llama "PCB Mask" o "Solder Mask".
Lo puedes encontrar en tiendas chinas, como en eBay y otras webs.
Ademas, creo haberlo visto en otros colores, como azul y rojo.
Saludos.


----------



## moises95

1 capacitor de 100uf 25vcd electrolitico
un poteciometro de 50kohmios de 2 canales
resistencias r3 y r5 de 3.3 ohmios
Haber si entendí bien, el capacitor es de la alimenmacion a tierra ¿Verdad? (el de 100uF) 



Dices que tiene mucha ganancia con las resistencias de 3.3, Con eso ¿Crees que cojerá zumbidos al tener mas ganancia? 


Voy a alimentarlo a 20V 4,8A, bueno, todos estarán conectados a 20V 4,8A Me va bien de amperaje ¿verdad? porque consume unos 1,5A segun dices  o será mucho con el del modo mono



Tengo pensado armar un 5.1 (tda2005 stereo + tda2005 stereo + tda2005 modo mono 20W)

Pregunto a cualquiera que sepa responderme la duda


----------



## moises95

He armado el tda2005 pero me da problemas.

Si conecto el tda sin poner el jack, suena un trrrrrrssssssss, un ruido horrible y ronco.

Si conecto el jack al pc, el ruido se va pero no suena nada. tampoco se calienta.

En la salida de audio tengo 1,5V, (con el jack conecto, sin el jac conectado da 3,5V) los condensadores no estan rotos, estan medidos y son recien traidos de la tienda.

Si conecto donde esta el condensador de 0,1 a tierra, suena la musica bien pero muy flojita, hace algo raro porque nada mas pone el cable durante milesimas suena fuertisimo y se atenua hasta quedar sonando muy flojito. Hablo de que pongo un cable en la zona donde esta la resistencia de 1 ohmio y el condensador de 0,1U. Al hacer eso suena, pero flojito 

http://english.electronica-pt.com/db/images/TDA2005.jpg

De esos 2 circuitos, he usado el de arriba, el que lleva boostrap

Si hace falta medir algo decidme, haber si conseguimos arreglarlo

Yo seguiré intentando ver que ocurre, pero no creo encontrar el problema. 

Aunque esté el condensador para el parlante, sale continua, algo le pasa al amplificador . Al conectarlo al pc, deja de hacer el ruido pero sigue la continua y no suena, aunque mas bajo voltaje.

¿Que puede pasar?

Dejo el esquema que he usado: (son los mismo del datasheet)


----------



## Pablo LB

Hola, estás utilizando el TDA 2005-S ?

Según entendí en el datasheet, hay dos versiones de ese IC, TDA2005-M para aplicación monoral y TDA 2005-S para aplicación estéreo.

Si ese detalle está bien, pues debes hacer una revisión total, quizá tiene errores de conexionado.

Slds.


----------



## moises95

No se que letra es, pone esto:

TDA2005
W88340106R
SINGAPORE


Todo eso y es de la marca ST. Aúnque creo  si es la ultima letra del codigo que viene debajo del TDA2005 es el R 

Bueno, despues de 2 horas de revisiones, pruebas, experimentos, soldadura etc, sigue igual. Suena mucho ruido y la musica distorcionada y muy flojita.

Si no es un deja vu alguna vez he hecho el tda2005 sin el *boostrap *ese raro que creo que sirve para estabilizar mas el amplificador o algo así...Creo que me funcionó de esa manera, valla primero lo armé con el boostrap y como no me funcino lo desarme y lo arme con el circuito de abajo, sin boostrap, entonce ya sono. (creo, no se si la memoria me está engañando) pero como dice mi firma, por probar no se pierde nada, se aprende algo nuevo 

Pues eso, 9 y 11 que eran boostrap directos a la fuente y el 7 tambien. El numero 3 que es otra cosa super rara irá a tierra con el condensador.... 

El circuito de abajo cambia mucho en componentes  

En cuanto tenga componentes nuevos armo el circuito sin el boostrap y os cuento. 

Creo que pronto va a sonar como un coche el TDA...

Si funciona bien le echaré la culpa al boostrap


----------



## jlaudio

sigo aca leyendo y probando y parece que el tda quiere hacer la guerra intentare hacer lo del bootstrap para ver que pasa y si no funciona como quiero... a la basura ira a quedar jummm


----------



## tinchox3524

Buenas, antes que nada ya leí todos los post sobre el TDA2005 y ninguno de los post tiene mi caso. Primero que nada gracias por su atención y les explico mi problema. Hice dos módulos de amplificadores TDA2005 con el diagrama que adjunto. Los probé individualmente y todo perfecto. El tema es que cuando hago la conexión para hacerlo estéreo, es decir, un modulo para el canal R y otro para el canal L, el amplificador hace cualquier cosa. Si alguien puede darme una pista de como solucionar este problema, estaré muy agradecido. Aclaro que la probé con batería de auto cargada y aun así nada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

> Los probé individualmente y todo perfecto. El tema es que cuando hago  la conexión para hacerlo estéreo, es decir, un modulo para el canal R y  otro para el canal L, el amplificador hace cualquier cosa.


Ahá....y se supone que nosotros debemos saber que es* "cualquier cosa"*????
Si no vas a dar un detalle técnico del asunto, mejor no esperés respuestas...


----------



## tinchox3524

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahá....y se supone que nosotros debemos saber que es* "cualquier cosa"*????
> Si no vas a dar un detalle técnico del asunto, mejor no esperés respuestas...



Perdón, tira mucho ruido y casi no se entiende la música.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con que señal de audio lo estás alimentando ?

Tiene potenciómetros de volumen ?


----------



## tinchox3524

Con la señal de audio de un mp3. Si tiene un potenciómetro de 50K logarítmico estéreo.


----------



## mixterjes

me ocurrio que inverti el voltaje de entrada, conecte los 12v por tierra  y viseversa y ahora cuando lo conecto de forma correcta no me funciona sera que se quemo pero no se calienta ni nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

RIP , murió                                          !


----------



## DAVIDTUSMANOS

hola, tengo un problema, armé 50 de estos amplis con el tda "2005 R de st singapore" de los cuales solo funcionaron 3, si 47 son los malos. el tema es cuando los proebé la mayoria me dio silencio total y unos 5 me dieron señal por unos 3 segundos y luego silencio, no tengo idea que es eso, y me llama mucho la atencion pues siempre estoy fabricando de estos, las tandas anteriores de tda 2005 "st vw cz MAR" funcionaron perfecto ¿hay alguna cuestion en los componentes que cause esta falla? muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si armás siempre esos circuitos , descartaríamos la falla de armado . . . 

El proveedor de plaquetas es el mismo , o sea que no las cambiaste ?

Subite unas fotos en éste post :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/


----------



## DAVIDTUSMANOS

Gracias por la respuesta muy interesante, hay mucho falcificado,las placas son las mismas y el armaro es correcto, ahora mi proveedor de este integrado me dice que soy el unico que tiene este problema, porque no es la primera vez que me pasa, "pero si soy el unico" me preocupa. la otra vez lo cambié por el que tiene disipador y funcionaron TODOS


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si le pasas el dedo mojado se borra lo escrito ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esa TDA es más falso que billete de tres dólares!!!!!!!


----------



## zopilote

El remarcado de dispositivos es muy extendido hoy en dia, compran un lote de X componentes a precios ridiculos a empresas chinas, ya sea de dispositivos que si funcionan o que son descartados por tener pesimas parametros.
 De allí pasa a borrar el codigo original (solvente o lijado), luego de eso le colocan el codigo que desean con laser, y como uno se da cuente de ello?
 En tu caso se nota claramente el original coloca siempre dos circulos con letras y numeros en relieve y su matricula es con laser. Y la mayoria de remarcados no tienen esos pequeños circulos en relieve.


----------



## DAVIDTUSMANOS

con el dedo mojado no se borra, pero es verdad zopilote lo veo claramente, estan frenteados como debestados con una maquina y los circulos a los que te referis en algunos casos estan menos profundos en otros ni estan pero se nota que estuviero, la superficie es mucho mas rugosa que el original, creo que esta resuelto son truchicimos y van al tacho gracias gente por la ayuda


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Saludos. Les comento que recientemente tuve la mala experiencia de encontrarme con 4 TDA2005R falsos comprados en tiendas diferentes (algunas a varios kilometros de distancia). Lucen como los originales en todo sentido, pero al ensamblarlos se calientan una barbaridad incluso sin carga.

Lo que termine haciendo es emplear TDA2004 en su lugar y esos estan trabajando bastante bien en modo puente. La hoja de datos no menciona nada de usarlos en modo puente, pero tampoco desalienta a hacerlo. De hecho he visto que se usan estos integrados indiscriminadamente en potencias pequeñas Mitzu y algunos equalizadores viejitos. Los voy a tener trabajando unos dias y les reporto.

Les comparto una de las pcb donde los estoy montando. por si a alguien le sirve.


----------



## caic1984

amigo estas seguro que así pueda funcionar el tda2005r pues yo he hecho un circuito con este IC y distorsiona el sonido, cuando lo pongo en mono el ruido se reduce un poco, pero cuando lo pongo en estero el ruido aumenta y cuando le quito la entrada de audio queda un ruido. adjunto una imagen para alguien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Pues me parece que esta identico al circuito tipico de la Datasheet. Habra que checar la fuente. Yo le agregaria un capacitor de 2200uF en paralelo con la entrada de la alimentación para que amortigue los jalones de corriente.


----------



## Gustavo65

Estimados foristas, soy novato y he armado un ampli con tda 2005r y una plaqueta aries en modo puente. Lo porobe con una bateria de 9 vol y hace todo tipo de zumbidos y apenas se escucha la musica de una tablet. Voy a armar el otro canal, la pregunta es referida a la temperatura, ya que cuando solde el integrado este se calento mucho y creo que puede haberse dañado. Para colmo el soldador que me vendieron es de 60w, para reemplazar mi viejo colega. Voy a repasar el circuito, polaridades, soldaduras, etc. Algun consejo para la soldadura y demas?  Saludos Gustavo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Le queda RE pobre una batería de 9 V !


----------



## Kowaky

Gustavo65 dijo:


> Estimados foristas, soy novato y he armado un ampli con tda 2005r y una plaqueta aries en modo puente. Lo porobe con una bateria de 9 vol y hace todo tipo de zumbidos y apenas se escucha la musica de una tablet. Voy a armar el otro canal, la pregunta es referida a la temperatura, ya que cuando solde el integrado este se calento mucho y creo que puede haberse dañado. Para colmo el soldador que me vendieron es de 60w, para reemplazar mi viejo colega. Voy a repasar el circuito, polaridades, soldaduras, etc. Algun consejo para la soldadura y demas? Saludos Gustavo.


 
@Gustavo65 mmmm DOSMETROS tiene en parte razón, pero este IC mínimo con 8V a 18V Máximo va lo máximo ideal para alimentarlo con Baterías de un automóvil, el problema no esta en el voltaje si no es la corriente que maneja que esta muy escasa, para Mono 1.5Amp, mi pregunta la batería tiene Amp o mAh que supongo son de 250mAh


----------



## Gustavo65

Gracias por la pronta respuesta. En realidad es una pila de 9v que utilice para chequear su funcionamiento, a sabiendas del bajo volumen y muy corta duracion. De poder armar las plaquetas correctamente, ahi me pongo a ver la fuente de 12 +12 vol 3 amp para tratar de sacarle el mejr rendimiento. He visto un tutorial sobre soldaduras muy interesante. No creo que con esa pila se lo pueda dañar, pero la falla que me da me arece que es el ic o el montaje. Saludos.


----------



## Gustavo65

Hola estimados foristas, finalmente pude armar el modulo y lo probe con un cargador de 9 v 1 amp. Cuandoarranca lo hace muy bien y con buen volumen pero luego de un minuto baja el volumen y continua asi. Ya no hace ruidos no deseados. Por ahi hace algun salto el el volumen pero luego queda igual. Se que no es la alimentacion adecuada podra ser eso? Ademas loestoy probando con un parlantito de 8 ohmns. Ya repase soldaduras. Saludos gustavo 1965.


----------



## SA7AN

gaston sj dijo:


> hola a todos mi pregunta es : hace poco compre un impreso para armar  un amplificador de 23w y no me andubo y le he buscado la falla es que cuando enciendo hace un ruido chchchchhrcrcrcrcrcrcrchrchrhcrhcrhchrchrhchrhhcrhchrhcrhchrhchrchrhchrhchrhchrhchrchrhcy se calienta el integrado que es un tda 2005 y lo ago andar con un transformador de 12v por 3amperes bue y cuando  desconecto el transformador se escucha bien (amplificado como deve ser) pero dura unas cuantas centesimas de segundo solamente o sea anada con la carga de los capacitores de la fuente ¿ a alguien le a pasado eso alguna ves?¿omo lo reparo?y como no le encuentro la falla desidi armar uno de 12w que funciona con 1 amper pero el transformador que compre es de 3 amperes alguen sabe si se rompera si lo conecto con e trfo de 3 amperes .... desde ya muchas gracias y un abraso saludos



Hola gaston el problema que tienes es que esos amplificadores fueron fabricados para usarse en el auto, con baterias, colocale unos capacitores de 4700uf o mas a la salida de la fuente de alimentacion y veras que bien funciona. saludos.


----------



## wilmerjavier

gaston sj dijo:


> hola a todos mi pregunta es : hace poco compre un impreso para armar  un amplificador de 23w y no me andubo y le he buscado la falla es que cuando enciendo hace un ruido chchchchhrcrcrcrcrcrcrchrchrhcrhcrhchrchrhchrhhcrhchrhcrhchrhchrchrhchrhchrhchrhchrchrhcy se calienta el integrado que es un tda 2005 y lo ago andar con un transformador de 12v por 3amperes bue y cuando  desconecto el transformador se escucha bien (amplificado como deve ser) pero dura unas cuantas centesimas de segundo solamente o sea anada con la carga de los capacitores de la fuente ¿ a alguien le a pasado eso alguna ves?¿omo lo reparo?y como no le encuentro la falla desidi armar uno de 12w que funciona con 1 amper pero el transformador que compre es de 3 amperes alguen sabe si se rompera si lo conecto con e trfo de 3 amperes .... desde ya muchas gracias y un abraso saludos




hola el problema es que tienes que regular el voltaje a 12 voltios de lo contrario entra mas voltaje y el integrado se proteje.... regula el voltaje y listo....





caic1984 dijo:


> amigo estas seguro que así pueda funcionar el tda2005r pues yo he hecho un circuito con este IC y distorsiona el sonido, cuando lo pongo en mono el ruido se reduce un poco, pero cuando lo pongo en estero el ruido aumenta y cuando le quito la entrada de audio queda un ruido. adjunto una imagen para alguien me pueda ayudar.




regula en voltaje a 12 voltios constantes y problema resuelto.....


----------



## rulfo

amigo estas seguro que así pueda funcionar el tda2005r pues yo he hecho un circuito con este IC y distorsiona el sonido, cuando lo pongo en mono el ruido se reduce un poco, pero cuando lo pongo en estero el ruido aumenta y cuando le quito la entrada de audio queda un ruido. adjunto una imagen para alguien me pueda ayudar.


Muy buenas, yo tengo el mismo problema, he probado hacer todos los cambios que se comenta en el tema, lo he leido una vez y otra vez, y nada no consigo quitarle el ruido por completo, 
cuando esta sin entrada de audio sigue el ruido, la unica solucion que he encontrado en colocarle un condensador en pararelo de un 1uf en la entrada de audio, y asi se quita el ruido, me gustaria saber si es correcta esta solucion o por el contrario no lo es..
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Compañeros del foro:

Tengo montado el TDA2005R en estéreo según el datasheet (dejo una imagen adjunta, si alguien quiere subo el PCB). El rendimiento es perfecto, limpio y sin problemas, pero... si se utiliza una batería de 12V 7Ah o la batería del automóvil *con el motor apagado*.

Al encender el motor del vehículo comienzan a filtrarse toda clase de ruidos, provenientes del alternador mayormente, y también de los cables de bujía. A la bobina le agregué un condensador de los específicos para auto y pese a que ayudo bastante aún hay ruido.

Podría haber cambiado los cables de bujía (costo elevado) y atiborrar de condensadores el auto (igual de costoso), pero quisiera intentar una solución más "electrónica".

Me planteé la idea de utilizar un regulador de voltaje LM7812, pero estos solo pueden entregar un máximo de 1A, mientras que el datasheet del TDA2005 indica que la corriente máxima de consumo en el peor de los casos puede llegar a ser de 4,5A (no creo que nunca vaya a exigirlo tanto). Revisando el datasheet del LM7812 me encontré con estos diagramas de reguladores de voltaje de alta corriente, uno de ellos con protección para cortocircuitos:


¿Creen que ésta solución puede ser viable? Soy consiente de que el regulador funcionará solo si tiene 2 o 3 V por encima del voltaje que entregará. No me preocupa.

Suponiendo que fuese viable: ¿De cuanta potencia debería ser la resistencia de 3 Ω?  ¿1/2 W es un valor adecuado? Es que no sé cuanta intensidad deberá manejar a la entrada del LM, ya que la exigencia del amplificador va a través del transistor PNP ¿correcto?

Saludos y esperaré a ver que comentan.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Colocale un filtro PI a la alimentacion, con dos capacitores de 4700uF x 25V y un resistencia de 0.27 ohms... como para empezar a probar.
Tambien puede ir un indoctor en lugar de la resistencia pero deberia calcularlo...


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Colocale un filtro PI a la alimentacion, con dos capacitores de 4700uF x 25V y un resistencia de 0.27 ohms... como para empezar a probar.
> Tambien puede ir un indoctor en lugar de la resistencia *pero deberia calcularlo...*



Muchas gracias por responder. No quiero crearle mayores molestias, pero desconocía que era un filtro PI hasta que usted me lo mencionó. Comencé a investigarlo y quisiera saber si se refiere a lo que le dejo en los adjuntos.

Respecto de calcular la bobina, repito "No quiero crearle mayores molestias". Si la misma es necesaria aprenderé acerca de dichos filtros hasta poder calcularla yo mismo.

Muchísimas gracias nuevamente y abrazos foreros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sip. A esos filtros me refiero.
El calculo no es estrictamente necesario si tenes un simulador a mano.


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Saludos

El filtro pi ayudó muchísimo, pero creo que se podría mejorar aún más. Todavía hay ruido cuando prende el electroventilador del motor y un pichintún (casi nada igual, capaz lo dejo así ) del alternador. Me acerco a la alta fielidá 

Resistencia de 0,27Ω no había, compre de 0,33Ω (0,06Ω de diferencia, no me pareció que afectase). Compre de 10W y 3W, la de 10W no se calentó mucho, así que parece que quedará la de 3W.

Lo de la bobina todavía no entendí cómo calcularlo. ¿Qué algoritmo se usa? 

Abrazos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El filtro que te indique tiene una atenuacion importante a partir de los 800 hz o por ahi, pero el ruido de baja fcia no lo toca. Si aumentas la R va a atenuar mas en fcias bajas pero aumenta la caida de tension debido al consumo del ampli y vas a perder potencia, sobre todo si escuchas con el volumen alto. En este caso ya pinta mejor un inductor.
Para no calcularlo, simulalo para que atenue sobre los 200 hz o por ahi.


----------



## BenVazquez

Hola,Tengo un problema con este amplificador, arme el amplificador con una fuente de PC (12V CC, ~10A "segun el fabricante" de 450w), lo hice en bridge con la placa "aries a3027" y le puse el preamplificador de la imagen adjunta...
el problema es que cuando subo el volumen del amplificador comienza a golpear (hace "top-top-top" sin parar  ) y el unico modo en que se vaya esto es si apago el ampli y vuelvo a encenderlo a bajo volumen, entonces note que cuando modifico los valores de RA y RB (del circuito aries) esto cambia, cuando estas resistencias tienen valor mas bajo el sonido o golpeteo comienza a muy bajo volumen pero si los valores de las resistencias son mas altos, entonces no golpea pero se reduce significativamente el volumen del amplificador... y tengo este problema que me preocupa porque realmente suena bien y bastante fuerte como para el "home cinema" que estoy armando pero ultimamente he notado eso y no puedo continuar armando lo que me falta para no tener mas dolores de cabeza, ya que debo armar un amplificador por cada canal, un preamplificador por cada canal, el preamplificador del sub woofer y el amplificador del mismo, para los cuales los amplificare a todos con 2 TDA mas, iguales a este que me genero el inconveniente... lo mas lindo es que ya tengo todo comprado :-/

antes ya arme un home cinema (4.1) con un tda 8571j para el sonido cuadrofonico y un tda 2005 para el sub y no tuve inconvenientes

creo que el problema podria ser este nuevo preamplificador (que funciona perfecto excepto aqui, porque ya lo probe) porque antes en otros circuito usaba un TDA 1524A y nunca fallo


no encontre la imagen del circuito de aries, por eso no la puse, pero creo es igual al de la hoja de datos del integrado

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Humphrey

Hola, arme el ampli segun el fabricante sugiere, pero una vez armada, la enciendo y con o sin parlante calienta, cuando le pongo señal de audio a la entrada, un canal se escucha y el otro suena poco, casi nada, ya cambie el integrado 2 veces y nada, lo alimento con fuente de pc, alguna sugerencia?? mis parlantes son de 6 ohmios.
ah, y tiene que ver algo la letra R de que sea stereo o no?,  TDA2005R
gracias!!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

Puedes subir tu montaje y diagrama para ver si tienes algún error


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tiene disipador ?


----------



## Humphrey

adjcp dijo:


> Puedes subir tu montaje y diagrama para ver si tienes algún error



bueno cambie los condensadores de salida al parlante, ahora suenan ambos pero distorsionados, si un canal esta solo operando, suena nitido 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tiene disipador ?



si, una de pentium 4


----------



## tiago995

Hola, he encontrado muchas respuestas en esta página pero esta vez ya me toco preguntar haha!
Les cuento, he armado un amplificador con el tda2004 en modo puente monofónico lo  encontré en esta página: TDA2005 - Circuit power amplifier 20w Bridge amplifier for car - Xtronic, el problema es que de sonar suena, pero suena ronco y no tiene bajo, es decir suena pésimo. Me he dado cuenta que cuando le doy corriente intenta sonar bien pero es casi un segundo, luego se baja el volumen y suena distorsionado, es como que quiere sonar bien, pero se regula y suena mal, no se si me explico bien.
No es mi primer proyecto, de hecho arme el amplificador de 80w de construyasuvideorockola para automóvil y suena super bien, por eso le tengo fe al tda2004/5. Espero que me puedan ayudar, muchas gracias por los que me lean.


----------



## Fogonazo

tiago995 dijo:


> Hola, he encontrado muchas respuestas en esta página pero esta vez ya me toco preguntar haha!
> Les cuento, he armado un amplificador con el tda2004 en modo puente monofónico lo  encontré en esta página: TDA2005 - Circuit power amplifier 20w Bridge amplifier for car - Xtronic, el problema es que de sonar suena, pero suena ronco y no tiene bajo, es decir suena pésimo. Me he dado cuenta que *cuando le doy corriente intenta sonar bien* pero es casi un segundo, luego se baja el volumen y suena distorsionado, es como que quiere sonar bien, pero se regula y suena mal, no se si me explico bien.
> No es mi primer proyecto, de hecho arme el amplificador de 80w de construyasuvideorockola para automóvil y suena super bien, por eso le tengo fe al tda2004/5. Espero que me puedan ayudar, muchas gracias por los que me lean.


¿ Como se traduce eso ?
¿ Esquema de tu fuente de alimentación ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que poca imaginación !



tiago995 dijo:


> cuando le doy corriente


----------



## tiago995

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como se traduce eso ?
> ¿ Esquema de tu fuente de alimentación ?


Lo conecto directamente a una bateria de 12v de coche con un fusible de 4 amp, tengo un swich y cuando lo prendo suena bien un segundo, se siente que quiere sonar bien y luego se distorsiona y suena pero mal, ronco y feo


----------



## DOSMETROS

El 2004 no es puenteable , el 2005 si


----------



## Fogonazo

Además de lo que comenta *2Metrecensia *revisa la polaridad de los electrolíticos, no haber puesto alguno invertido positivo en lugar de negativo.


----------



## tiago995

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El 2004 no es puenteable , el 2005 si


Por eso suena mal?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por datasheet el TDA2004 es solo estereo  y el TDA2005 es estéreo y bridge.

Tiene disipador generoso ?


----------



## tiago995

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por datasheet el TDA2004 es solo estereo  y el TDA2005 es estéreo y bridge.
> 
> Tiene disipador generoso ?


Si, de echo lo tuve sonando ronco y feo por media hora a volumen medio y no calentó nada, el que se calentó fui yo pero de las iras!! haha


Fogonazo dijo:


> Además de lo que comenta *2Metrecensia *revisa la polaridad de los electrolíticos, no haber puesto alguno invertido positivo en lugar de negativo.


Si todos tienen la polaridad bien, soy muy cuidadoso en eso, una vez ya me exploto uno por ponerlo al revés haha!


----------



## Fogonazo

Parece que algún _*"Osado"*_ lo llevó a puente, pero no parece el mismo esquema:


----------



## tiago995

Fogonazo dijo:


> Parece que algún _*"Osado"*_ lo llevó a puente, pero no parece el mismo esquema:


La solución es reemplazarlo por el 2005, para que suene bien?


----------



## Fogonazo

tiago995 dijo:


> La solución es reemplazarlo por el 2005, para que suene bien?


En apariencia *Sip*

Tendría que revisar ambos esquemas, pero ahora ya tengo sueño.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que tensión hay en las patas 8 y 10 respecto de masa - 0 V


----------



## tiago995

Fogonazo dijo:


> En apariencia *Sip*
> 
> Tendría que revisar ambos esquemas, pero ahora ya tengo sueño.


Gracias, por sus respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Han hecho un desbarajuste con las realimentaciones 

El primero es el del datasheet de ST

https://www.st.com/resource/en/datasheet/tda2005.pdf


----------



## tiago995

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que tensión hay en las patas 8 y 10 respecto de masa - 0 V





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Han hecho un desbarajuste con las realimentaciones
> 
> El primero es el del datasheet de ST
> 
> https://www.st.com/resource/en/datasheet/tda2005.pdf


Si revise el datasheet y nunca me di cuenta que el 2004 en ningun lado dice que es puenteable, en cambio el 2005 si, ojala se me solucione cambiando el tda, pense que por tener las mismas patas serian lo mismo pero me equivoque


----------



## DOSMETROS

No me contestaste las tensiones de patas 8 y 10 respecto de masa.

Los capacitores son nuevos o reciclados.


----------



## tiago995

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No me contestaste las tensiones de patas 8 y 10 respecto de masa.
> 
> Los capacitores son nuevos o reciclados.


He reemplazado por el tda2005 y aparecio otro error, ahora sin poner señal alguna de audio, el parlante hace golpeteos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te diste cuenta que no contestás nada de lo que se pregunta


----------



## tiago995

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te diste cuenta que no contestás nada de lo que se pregunta


Ya miro los parámetros, me quede sin batería en el tester


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No me contestaste las tensiones de patas 8 y 10 respecto de masa.
> 
> Los capacitores son nuevos o reciclados.


Reciclados, de otro amplificador que funcionaba bien


----------



## dostrescuatro

Hola, yo tambien he montado con un TDA2005 un amplificador con el esquema de esta pagina -https://www.twovolt.com/2016/07/06/20w-bridge-audio-amplifier-tda2005/  pero ademas de calentarse muchisimo a los pocos minutos deja de funcionar y solamente se oye un ruido, tambien he probado con este esquema -https://xtronic.org/circuit/amplifier/amplifier-tda-2005-bridge-car-20-w/  con el mismo resultado.
Esos mismos PCBs los he probado con un TDA7262 y en las dos PCB funciona perfectamente y casi sin calentarse.
¿Es posible que el TDA2005 que estoy usando, que es nuevo y comprado en una tienda fisica de mi ciudad, este defectuoso o que sea falso?
Gracias y saludo.

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Aparte algun error de montagen jo creo que son en realidad *Truxos Chinos* , desafortunadamente cosa muy conmum de si pasar en los dias de hoy.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Fogonazo

dostrescuatro dijo:


> Hola, yo tambien he montado con un TDA2005 un amplificador con el esquema de esta pagina -https://www.twovolt.com/2016/07/06/20w-bridge-audio-amplifier-tda2005/  pero ademas de calentarse muchisimo a los pocos minutos deja de funcionar y solamente se oye un ruido, tambien he probado con este esquema -https://xtronic.org/circuit/amplifier/amplifier-tda-2005-bridge-car-20-w/  con el mismo resultado.
> Esos mismos PCBs los he probado con un TDA7262 y en las dos PCB funciona perfectamente y casi sin calentarse.
> ¿Es posible que el TDA2005 que estoy usando, que es nuevo y comprado en una tienda fisica de mi ciudad, este defectuoso o que sea falso?
> Gracias y saludo.
> 
> ​


¿ Fotos de tu montaje ?
¿ Mediciones ?


----------



## emilio177

dostrescuatro dijo:


> pero ademas de calentarse muchisimo a los pocos minutos deja de funcionar


Alb parecer... no puso disipador(poner un disipador pequeño... es lo mismo que no poner disipador)
Estoy seguro va a decir que puso disipador... y me estoy adelantando a su respuesta
Estos integrados siempre calienta....
Y lo mas importante.... Foto


----------



## dostrescuatro

Hola de nuevo,primero de todo gracias por vuestras respuestas.
No he puesto fotos ya que he copiado las PCB que hay en los enlaces que he proporcionado.
Coma ya he dicho antes en la misma PCB que he soldado el TDA2005 , lo desueldo y pongo el TDA7262 y el funcionamiento es correcto, sin temperaturas altas ni ruido(el TDA7262 es usado y lo saque de una radio de coche,creo).
Tambien comento que en todo momento el integrado llevaba disipador.
Pienso tambien que ese modelo de tda2005 (esta rotulado como TDA2005 fabricante ST Singapur) no sea apto para el montaje descrito en los esquemas que he probado.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

dostrescuatro dijo:


> Hola de nuevo,primero de todo gracias por vuestras respuestas.
> No he puesto fotos ya que he copiado las PCB que hay en los enlaces que he proporcionado.
> Coma ya he dicho antes en la misma PCB que he soldado el TDA2005 , lo desueldo y pongo el TDA7262 y el funcionamiento es correcto, sin temperaturas altas ni ruido(el TDA7262 es usado y lo saque de una radio de coche,creo).
> Tambien comento que en todo momento el integrado llevaba disipador.
> Pienso tambien que ese modelo de tda2005 (esta rotulado como TDA2005 fabricante ST Singapur) no sea apto para el montaje descrito en los esquemas que he probado.
> Gracias y saludos


Si el TDA7262 funciona correctamente, ¿ Por que no dejas ese colocado ?


----------



## dostrescuatro

Hola otra vez, he hecho caso al compañero emilio177, he puesto un disipador ++grande y el circuito a aguantado mas de 30 minutos de los exitos de U2.
Por lo visto el problema era el disipador demasiado pequeño. Con el que he puesto ahora se sigue calentando mucho, pero ha funcionado todo ese rato sin ruidos raros ni ninguna alteracion ( salvo que tanto el disipador como el altavoz se calientan bastante).
Respecto a dejar puesto el TDA7262 Fogonazo, bueno mi "pelea" con la electronica es mas bien un hobie, no necesito ese amplificador, solamente lo hago por pasar el rato y reutilizar algunas cosas que me encuentro o me regalan y tambien intentar aprender algo.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## emilio177

dostrescuatro dijo:


> No he puesto fotos ya que he copiado las PCB que hay en los enlaces que he proporcionado.


Foto era para ver el disipador... sabia que ivas a alegar que pusiste disipador... y la culpa le ivas a echar al tda2005
Y no me importa si copiaste o no el PCB
Ese TDA  era ampliamente usado en radios de auto... y calentaban bastante....


----------



## DJ T3

TDAxxxx = Calefactor con Audio

La pregunta que nadie hizo, y que tu no aclaraste es ¿Con cuánto voltaje lo estas alomentando, y qué impedancia tiene el parlante?


----------



## emilio177

Dice....   no creo que haya superado ese voltaje....
Aunque... debemos preguntarle
Power supply input : 18 VDC
Output power : 20 W, 4 Ω


----------



## dostrescuatro

Hola, el voltaje de alimentacion son 12 voltios suministrados con una fuente de PC en sus salidas +12 y -12 a la que he puesto un regulador de esos que ya vienen montados en aliexpress (LM2596S) y un voltimetro y da, creo,como 4,5 A de corriente.
El altavoz es de 4 Ohmnios.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## switchxxi

dostrescuatro dijo:


> Hola, el voltaje de alimentacion son 12 voltios suministrados con una fuente de PC en sus salidas +12 y -12



Espero que -12V, sea el cable negro, osea GND y no el de -12V (creo que era el azul).



dostrescuatro dijo:


> a la que he puesto un regulador de esos que ya vienen montados en aliexpress (LM2596S)



Si el TDA2005 "soporta" hasta 18V ¿ Cual es la necesidad de ponerle un regulador de por medio ?. La fuente ya da 12V regulados.

Igual yo pondría cables mas gruesos que esos "chinos" de dos hilos para la alimentación.


----------



## dostrescuatro

switchxxi dijo:


> Espero que -12V, sea el cable negro, osea GND y no el de -12V (creo que era el azul).


Bueno, es que la fuente es la que uso un poco para todo, por eso la hice regulable, con +12 y - 12 obtengo 24 voltios y con el regulador lo pongo a la tension que necesite en ese momento. Si en algun momento necesitase instalar el amplificador de manera permanente, buscaria evidentemente otro tipo de fuente mas apropiada.
He medido las salidas del amplificador, una me da 5,5 voltios y la otra me da 0,1 voltios , no se si esto seria lo correcto.
Gracias saludos


----------



## analogico

dostrescuatro dijo:


> Bueno, es que la fuente es la que uso un poco para todo, por eso la hice regulable, con +12 y - 12 obtengo 24 voltios y con el regulador lo pongo a la tension que necesite en ese momento. Si en algun momento necesitase instalar el amplificador de manera permanente, buscaria evidentemente otro tipo de fuente mas apropiada.
> He medido las salidas del amplificador, una me da 5,5 voltios y la otra me da 0,1 voltios , no se si esto seria lo correcto.
> Gracias saludos



*L*a salida de -12 tiene 0,5A   y sumando los otros 12V queda en  24V 0,5A unos 12W


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

analogico dijo:


> *L*a salida de -12 tiene 0,5A   y sumando los otros 12V queda en  24V 0,5A unos 12W


Pues por eso se calienta un 2005 no es un 2009 mucha alimentación 24v, mira el datasheet


----------



## emilio177

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Pues por eso se calienta un 2005 no es un 2009 mucha alimentación 24v, mira el datasheet


No
Si lees  dice que tiene conectado  un lm2596 para regular un voltaje deseado


----------



## DJ T3

Mas allá del engendro que espero haya cambiado los diodos, me interesaba el voltaje que le llega al integrado, medidos allí.
Lo de 


dostrescuatro dijo:


> con el regulador lo pongo a la tension que necesite en ese momento


No me dice nada...


----------



## unmonje

dostrescuatro dijo:


> Hola otra vez, he hecho caso al compañero emilio177, he puesto un disipador ++grande y el circuito a aguantado mas de 30 minutos de los exitos de U2.
> Por lo visto el problema era el disipador demasiado pequeño. Con el que he puesto ahora se sigue calentando mucho, pero ha funcionado todo ese rato sin ruidos raros ni ninguna alteracion ( salvo que tanto el disipador como el altavoz se calientan bastante).
> Respecto a dejar puesto el TDA7262 Fogonazo, bueno mi "pelea" con la electronica es mas bien un hobie, no necesito ese amplificador, solamente lo hago por pasar el rato y reutilizar algunas cosas que me encuentro o me regalan y tambien intentar aprender algo.
> Gracias y saludos.


De lo que dices surge un problema GRAVE, aceptemos que el chip pueda calentar un poco mas, pero lo que es inadmisible es que el PARLANTE caliente. Eso es muy muy malo. Deberias tener al menos un TESTER para medir y asegurar que en la salida con el volumen al minimo, el parlante no DEBE calentar ni recibir voltaje alguno desde el integrado.
Por otra parte , ese parlante se ve como poco para ese integrado. Prueba si puedes ponerle alguno de 6 o 10 pulgadas de 4 u 8 Ohms


----------



## dostrescuatro

Hola de nuevo.
He decidido seguir haciendo pruebas con este tema, asi que compre en aliexxxpress  a un chino 2 TDA2005 de los mas baratos que encontre. 
Lo puse en uno de los pcb que ya tenia hechos ( donde el otro TDA2005 se calentaba muchisimo) y funciona perfectamente, sin calentarse, sin distorsiones ni cosas raras, pero, he notado, por poner un ejemplo, en el tema de los Led Zeppelin ,Whole Lotta *Love, en el momento que deberia sonar el solo de guitarra  , suena muy bajo, apenas se oye la guitarra .
Supongo el TDA chino ese nuevo sera defectuoso , ¿alguna idea mas?
Gracias y saludos.*


----------



## DJ T3

dostrescuatro dijo:


> en el momento que deberia sonar el solo de guitarra  , suena muy bajo, apenas se oye la guitarra .


Esto no tiene nada que ver con el amplificador, ni este ni ninguno.

O puede que tenga diferente respuesta a la que estabas acostumbrado, o algún problema en el armado y/o conexionado al amplificador.

Me ha pasa de escuchar un mismo tema en diferentes dispositivos, y notar efectos, sonidos e instrumentos que antes no lo había escuchado, y otros que sí opacados...


----------



## DOSMETROS

dostrescuatro dijo:


> en el momento que debería sonar el solo de guitarra  , suena muy bajo, apenas se oye la guitarra



Suponiendo los mismos parlantes , seguramente una diferencia de capacitores.


----------



## emilio177

Fotos


----------



## switchxxi

dostrescuatro dijo:


> he notado, por poner un ejemplo, en el tema de los Led Zeppelin ,Whole Lotta *Love, en el momento que deberia sonar el solo de guitarra  , suena muy bajo, apenas se oye la guitarra .*



Por lo que vi es mono-canal el amplificador. Por las dudas ¿ Comprobaste que la entrada de audio sume bien los canales izquierdo y derecho ?


----------



## malesi

switchxxi dijo:


> Por lo que vi es mono-canal el amplificador. Por las dudas ¿ Comprobaste que la entrada de audio sume bien los canales izquierdo y derecho ?


@dostrescuatro  ya tienes aquí la solución de @switchxxi .
Ese tema, tiene el solo de guitarra en en canal izquierdo


----------



## malesi

@dostrescuatro  aquí lo tienes, para no pensar   ya lo puso @Fogonazo

Estereo a mono


----------



## unmonje

dostrescuatro dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> He decidido seguir haciendo pruebas con este tema, asi que compre en aliexxxpress  a un chino 2 TDA2005 de los mas baratos que encontre.
> Lo puse en uno de los pcb que ya tenia hechos ( donde el otro TDA2005 se calentaba muchisimo) y funciona perfectamente, sin calentarse, sin distorsiones ni cosas raras, pero, he notado, por poner un ejemplo, en el tema de los Led Zeppelin ,Whole Lotta *Love, en el momento que deberia sonar el solo de guitarra  , suena muy bajo, apenas se oye la guitarra .
> Supongo el TDA chino ese nuevo sera defectuoso , ¿alguna idea mas?
> Gracias y saludos.*


Pon en funcionamiento una configuración que se escuche BIEN ese tema y luego empieza a cambiar de a uno sus componentes, hasta que se escuche mal como tu dices. Ese es el culpable.

-Puede ser que las bocinas de uno o ambos  bafles, no cubran esa parte del espectro donde suena la guitarra bien.
- Tambien que la guitarra esté en un canal del estereo y tu estes escuchando justo solo el otro canal del estereo.
- Si tienes los canales de audio en fases opuestas de audio y al mezclarlos se restan, es decir que, neutralizan.
- Muchas cosas mas pueden ocurrir cercanas a esto que escribo.


----------



## dostrescuatro

Pues al final es que estaba inyectando el audio del canal equivocado,fue cambiar el canal en el "jack" de audio de la entrada del amplificador y se empezo a escuchar normalmente.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O sea que siempre estuviste escuchando MAL , o sea un canal solo


----------



## malesi

dostrescuatro dijo:


> Pues al final es que estaba inyectando el audio del canal equivocado,fue cambiar el canal en el "jack" de audio de la entrada del amplificador y se empezo a escuchar normalmente.
> Gracias y saludos.



O sea que ahora estas igual.
Que tienes que hacer esto si o si

Estereo a mono


----------

